# cobia jigging



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey all I got a day off from work tommorow and figured i might try my hand at cobia fishing for the first time since for the most part others will be at work/school. What is the correct way to work those feathery cobia jigs? is it similar to working a gotcha? just reel and jerk reel and jerk?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

With all of the ling caught lately I would expect the pier to be packed despite being a "work" day.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

awww you think so? geez seems next to impossible to get into pier fishing for cobia unless you know somebody  It was hard as hell to get tommorow off of work. even though we have military leave my boss almost won't ever let you off wihtout a valid reason.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yeah I was confused about that too. I've caught cigs on small gold hooks so I assume they hit the small hook he was using that maybe had a little scrap of shrimp left on it?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Usually the slower pump, wind, pump, wind retrieve will work, but like other artificials the retrieve may vary. Sometimes working it a few pumps and then letting it drop gets a better result


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Slow retrieve. Give it a few shakes if he is following your jig.


----------

